# Panasonic reportedly ending plasma TV production by end of March 2014



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Lot of news in regards to Panasonic ending Plasma by March 2014.


See article here from engadget.

I suspect the end was near when Panasonic started producing 4K in the LED line instead of Plasma line.

Wonder if the ZT will have closeout deals??


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

From what I am told Panasonic will have a new PDP line-up for 2014 and it will be exhibited at CES on January 7, 2014. Production is likely to end earlier than usual so I don't expect the new 2014 PDP line to be available much past May 2014.

Panasonic is working hard on the new LCD/LED UHD TVs as well as the new OLED UHD printing technology.

I don't expect any lower prices on VT60s or ZT60s as supply is constrained and sales are reasonably strong and steady.

For 2014 I'd look closely at what Panasonic and Samsung will have in PDP and OLED.

-Robert


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, I would have to agree that with OLED already getting rave reviews for picture quality I cant see why Plasma would be something that wold be worth while upgrading to UHD because that means a totally new design. My understanding is that a Plasma UHD would be so heavy and give off so much heat that the design restricts the development.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

As long as there is an alternative technology to LCD. Or LCD gets improved to the point where its deficiencies (mainly the soap opera effect for me) are reduced or eliminated. Plasma has always looked much better to me, but I'll admit I haven't really had much of a look in several years. It would be nice to not have a small furnace inside a display though, I'll say that! After a few hours watching our Panny 58" in the living room (where the thermostat is), it throws off the temperature for the rest of the house because the heat won't kick in.


----------



## Orbitron (Jul 14, 2012)

How long before the other manufacturers cease production too?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Latest news is in the wall street journal in regards to Panasonic shutting it's plasma line. 

I strongly suspect any other manufacturer who still makes plasma will also stop. LED and OLED are the here and now ..


----------



## Matt Marceau (Sep 15, 2011)

There seems to be mixed messages about the 2014 line, but I thought that production would actually be starting right around October/November if sets were be available in Feb/March. If it's true that the shutdown will be in March 2014, then it definitely is possible that there will be a limited plasma line up- maybe two models to choose from.

Robert, any idea from your contacts at Samsung if there will be a G series of plasmas for 2014?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes Samsung definitely has the 2014 PDP G series launching at CES and scheduled to begin shipping June 2014.

-Robert


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I thought that all (or most) of the manufacturers sourced parts from a common source for displays. If that dries up, either for its own reasons or due to massive cuts in orders, it makes sense that it would impact the other manufacturers as well...?


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

OLED is the future for TV's in my opinion and now that they can make 50 inch + sets it will not be long before there everywhere and every manufacture is making them , so I can't see plasma getting much market share in the future


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm bummed about this. I've been wanting a Panasonic plasma for quite some time now. I know OLED is available now but the displays are still way too expensive for me :/


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

well there is still good news there not going to disappear over night so you still have time to get one and I bet there going to be around for at lest another year .


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

How does OLED stack up against plasma in the pros and cons department? Did someone mention blacks weren't as deep, but colours were crisp and vibrant? Less heat has been mentioned, and I think thinner depth... Anything else?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have had my Panny PDP for 7 years now and I am still loving it. The good news may be that you will be able to get their pdp's for next to nothing when they finnally stop production.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

flamingeye said:


> well there is still good news there not going to disappear over night so you still have time to get one and I bet there going to be around for at lest another year .



I know, and I'd like to get one. Maybe if I get an amazing deal I can, but I probably shouldn't. I'm trying to be a little more financially responsible, pay off my credit cards, and save for a wedding


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

hmm, a new plasma tv is the perfect gift for the newly married couple. Think about it. Years of enjoyment for both the Mr. and Mrs. And don't forget the children. Hours and hours of fun for the entire family.. 

Ok, back to reality, she will say NO.. Need to get household items. lol.


----------

